
Show HN: Neumorphic UI Binary Clock - evilcat1337
https://conradthegray.github.io/neumorphic-binary-clock/
======
ktpsns
Neuromorphism seems just to be an instance of Skleomorphism. Happy to see it
back in fashion. I loved the styles. They where technically challenging, on
another level as people typically "complain" about material design with its
"micro animations".

